# Blood & Bone Fountain



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Finally got around to finishing my first new prop for this year. This skull fountain is all plumbed up and ready to go. Blood will cascade down from the top and the eyes are all red LED.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it! The arms are a nice touch.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes indeed, nothing like a good blood fountain. Got of photo of it working?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

I'll test it this weekend, get a video or pics of it working.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good, looking forward to seeing it in action.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Like this a lot. Will be looking forward to seeing it in action


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Lovely.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

That's really cool looking!! I like the arms they look like they're holding up the basin!! Nice work!!


----------



## frightgirl (Aug 1, 2015)

That's awesome can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

*Added video*

Finally got around to testing this and shot some video:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It has such a lovely soothing sound:jol:

Nicely done!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Excellent~yes, the sound does promote tranquil thoughts:winkin:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks great! How did you color the water?


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Love it! Can't wait to see action shots!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Okay so I'm only half paying attention. That's super amazing!! I love it!


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

This is great! Is this an indoor prop or for an outdoor display at night? I'm guessing red food dye mixed with water for the blood?


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Perfectly done!


----------

